# What a douche bag



## woodman6415 (May 31, 2016)

LUTZ, Fla. (WFLA) – A 31-year-old Land O’ Lakes man is facing a variety of charges following a serious crash Monday near the intersection of US 41 and County Line Road in Lutz.

Robert Vance is being held without bond at the Pasco County Jail. He is facing one count of aggravated battery with a deadly weapon, one count of leaving the scene of a crash involving injury and one count of operating a motor vehicle without a valid driver’s license. Florida Highway Patrol says Vance is classified as a habitual traffic offender.

Witnesses say Vance drove his vehicle over a motorcycle carrying a man and woman before fleeing.

Just moments before the incident, the suspect exchanged words with the driver of the motorcycle – identified as Joseph Philipp Calderazzo – and his passenger, Melanie Ann Milinkovich.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Tony (May 31, 2016)

People are amazing!


----------



## ripjack13 (May 31, 2016)

When stuff like this happens, and he's a habitual offender, the car needs to be impounded and sold. He needs to be jailed for years to come. Upon release, never to possess a license again. If caught driving again after this, chop off his hand.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (May 31, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> When stuff like this happens, and he's a habitual offender, the car needs to be impounded and sold. He needs to be jailed for years to come. Upon release, never to possess a license again. If caught driving again after this, chop off his hand.



He was driving without a license ... Was already suspended 

Habitual repeat criminals should be lifetime in house guests of the state for life ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## woodman6415 (May 31, 2016)

The rumors on biker sites is : they have him in solitary... Not in general population... Lots of "friends" " family " and "brothers" that are incarceration are already gunning for him ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2016)

Lots of MC bikers in the bighouse and they're going to see this video. Vince's stay will not be pleasant once the barrier of SC is removed ... and eventually it will be. When it comes to something like this, the brotherhood of biking crosses lines and even though the pair were 'civilians', the various 1%ers in the pen will serve justice on behalf of their brother and 'his old lady'.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 31, 2016)

I see this kind of crap every day. Most of you know I am a truck driver and I can't begin to tell you the crap I see. I get the finger on a regular basis because people have no idea what it's all about to drive a big truck, it doesn't do anything like a car, doesn't accelerate, doesn't brake, and can't turn tight. I got the finger from a chick the other day because she stopped about 5 car lengths behind the vehicle in front of her at a light, apparently she thought I was to close to her car and didn't like that or the fact that the world didn't revolve around her. I smiled and waved......but I wanted to mash the pedal and let the diesel move her dumb ass up, lol. Come on people relax

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2016)

It us against them Greg ... and you're THEM!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (May 31, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> He was driving without a license ... Was already suspended
> 
> Habitual repeat criminals should be lifetime in house guests of the state for life ...



Nah....that costs too much of our money. 
I say start chopping hands....

 that's cheaper....and he'll never, ever, forget....

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## HomeBody (May 31, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I see this kind of crap every day. Most of you know I am a truck driver and I can't begin to tell you the crap I see. I get the finger on a regular basis because people have no idea what it's all about to drive a big truck, it doesn't do anything like a car, doesn't accelerate, doesn't brake, and can't turn tight. I got the finger from a chick the other day because she stopped about 5 car lengths behind the vehicle in front of her at a light, apparently she thought I was to close to her car and didn't like that or the fact that the world didn't revolve around her. I smiled and waved......but I wanted to mash the pedal and let the diesel move her dumb ass up, lol. Come on people relax



I drove trucks from '76 until '85 for Spector Freight, Smith's Transfer, and Morgan Sash and Door. I saw enough that I decided I didn't want anymore. Hauling freight on the interstate wasn't bad but my worst fear was delivering for Morgan's to lumber yards in small towns in winter. Icy roads and school buses buzzing around everywhere in the early morning. Getting tangled up with a bus load of kids would be the worst thing ever. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodman6415 (May 31, 2016)

I started riding when I was 13 ... Dad bought my first dirt bike ... Just turned 60 ... My whole family ride ... Both sisters own Harley's ... Brother .. Son ... Grandson .. Brother in law ... My dad rode well into his 70s ... 

I don't like or agree with the 1% gang way of life ... A gang is a gang ... Motorcycle or crips/bloods Or mafia ... Or Mexican drug gangs ... All the same to me ...
But karma will get this guy in jail ...
The gang network in prisons have a better intelligence network than the FBI ... They already know who he is ... What he done ... Where he's at ... And where he's going to end up ... I damn sure wouldn't want to be in his shoes ...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> I started riding when I was 13 ... Dad bought my first dirt bike ... Just turned 60 ... My whole family ride ... Both sisters own Harley's ... Brother .. Son ... Grandson .. Brother in law ... My dad rode well into his 70s ...
> 
> I don't like or agree with the 1% gang way of life ... A gang is a gang ... Motorcycle or crips/bloods Or mafia ... Or Mexican drug gangs ... All the same to me ...
> But karma will get this guy in jail ...
> The gang network in prisons have a better intelligence network than the FBI ... They already know who he is ... What he done ... Where he's at ... And where he's going to end up ... I damn sure wouldn't want to be in his shoes ...



I rarely agree 100% with something anyone says. It's usually between 0% and 90% - but you took the words out of my head. Thief.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## woodman6415 (May 31, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Lots of MC bikers in the bighouse and they're going to see this video. Vince's stay will not be pleasant once the barrier of SC is removed ... and eventually it will be. When it comes to something like this, the brotherhood of biking crosses lines and even though the pair were 'civilians', the various 1%ers in the pen will serve justice on behalf of their brother and 'his old lady'.





Kevin said:


> I rarely agree 100% with something anyone says. It's usually between 0% and 90% - but you took the words out of my head. Thief.


Just my opinion ... I have a bunch ...they usually get me in trouble


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2016)

Me too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 31, 2016)

Me three


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 31, 2016)

Me fo..... oh hell you already know. I had a bike that I rode on the street well before I ever had a car. Last bike I hade was just a few years ago a honda 1800 gold wing, loved it. Been thinking about getting another city bike for lighter weight and agility. I don't have to have a specific kind of bike to get bugs in my teeth, they all taste the same, lol. I have ridden with a bunch of good folks and we don't care what you ride as long as you ride.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 31, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> . I have ridden with a bunch of good folks and we don't care what you ride as long as you ride.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2016)

I haven't ridden a bike as my primary transportation since 1981. I miss it. I had a little 1980 CX 500 but it was a high quality stable bike, and to be so small it ran like a highway cruiser and it ran well. It wasn't a Goldwing mind you but it suited me. This is it exactly color color scheme and all.





Water cooled V-Twin with shaft drive this bike had all the big bike features at half the price. The CX500 series has a cult following today and one CX forum alone has over 26,000 members. Not bad for a very little known bike. Sure wish I still had it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 31, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I haven't ridden a bike as my primary transportation since 1981. I miss it. I had a little 1980 CX 500 but it was a high quality stable bike, and to be so small it ran like a highway cruiser and it ran well. It wasn't a Goldwing mind you but it suited me. This is it exactly color color scheme and all.
> 
> View attachment 105414
> 
> Water cooled V-Twin with shaft drive this bike had all the big bike features at half the price. The CX500 series has a cult following today and one CX forum alone has over 26,000 members. Not bad for a very little known bike. Sure wish I still had it.


They even made a version of it they called the silver wing. Those are very cool bikes, not the fastest or most powerful, but bullet proof and will run forever! I would buy one if I stumbled on one in decent condition. If I remember right I think they made a 650 turbo version of it too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 31, 2016)

I had a cb 450 that I rode everywhere, another great bike. couldn't kill it, just change the oil and ride it, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

